# MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC or MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk



## max_007 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi frndz i am planning to buy a GPU within 14.5k...
MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC or MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk
Suggest me the best card plz

my config 
i5 750
intel DP55WB
corsair vx450
4 gb corsair
benq G2420HD


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 18, 2011)

Best Graphics Card By Price:

14K - MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr II/OC
15K - MSI N560GTX Ti Hawk
16K - MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

HAWK any day.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 19, 2011)

hawk sli any good?

and a smps for such setup?


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2011)

@OP

Go for HAWK. 



aby geek said:


> hawk sli any good?


multi-GPU?? I'll say get only the 2GB version of HD 6950.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 19, 2011)

what i mean to ask ico sir is , that if say one has sought out 30k to spend on graphic processor then would you suggest 2 x 560 ti hawk?

or there are better single cards at 30k?


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2011)

aby geek said:


> what i mean to ask ico sir is , that if say one has sought out 30k to spend on graphic processor then would you suggest 2 x 560 ti hawk?
> 
> or there are better single cards at 30k?


If you are techy enough to handle multi gpu, buy 2xMSI6950 2GB TFIII PE and be done with it, else get a 580 lightning and be happy.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 19, 2011)

Plz asnswer :

1. Does stock 560GTX Ti has some noise or heat issues? 
2. Does stock 560GTX Ti can handle modern games @ 1920*1080 with all settings high?


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 19, 2011)

The stock 560 Ti has no noise or heat issues. But the Hawk edition comes with a factory OC and warranty, and you won't feel the need to OC it as it will easily handle almost all games on ULTRA (forget high!) at 1080p.

SLI or Crossfire is not required at 1080p at the moment, as there are very few games you won't be able to max out..


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

At your budget, HAWK is the best choice. Grab it.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 19, 2011)

if you can extend your budget a bit then get 6950 TFIII else Hawk is your best bet!!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 19, 2011)

My vote also goes for msi gtx 560-ti hawk. Its got other advantages apart from pure performance.


----------

